

1,200 screenshots of computer interfaces from old movies - coloneltcb
http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/

======
speeq
N.S.A. Official use only -
[http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/ENEMYO34.jpg](http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/ENEMYO34.jpg)

------
agumonkey
... "as of 2004."

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Alien and Jurassic Park are from 2005. :)

------
stackcollision
At least two people aren't typing on the same keyboard.

------
ivanca
:( This is no longer on the front page... anyway, here is a simple viewer of
this gallery:
[http://jsfiddle.net/qgbE2/5/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/qgbE2/5/embedded/result/)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Priceless.

